# Timex 600 Feet



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Been looking for one of these for a while, finally got this non runner from USA ebay. Listed in the Timex catalogue as a "Skindiver"

the catalouge says they are chrome plated but the back of this states Stainless steel case and aluminium indicator whatever that might be?

The pic is the sellers, it really needs some work, note how at some stage the hour hand has stuck to the dial at 11 and when it's been adjusted pulled the paint off.

Rated to 600 feet with a snap back and no screw down crown it's no wonder you don't see them often! I bet most have been binned, this is a '67 model.

Do I leave it well alone or shall I attempt a restoration? Never tried a dial touch up before.

thanks for looking.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd just give it a good spruce up PG. You've done a good job in the past.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I'd just give it a good spruce up PG. You've done a good job in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`d agree with Stan Paul, it`s worth it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good luck Paul, worthy of a good go I reckon


----------

